# "Family Tree" chart for 1st-3rd. Gen, all-metal S&W



## Laufer (Dec 26, 2018)

http://loungecdn.luckygunner.com/lounge/media/SW-semi-model-chart-1.jpg

Sorry, no luck 'pasting' the copied URL here, for the 'copied', large image.

Click that link for anybody not quite familiar with the many variations, and which are single-stack, double, compact, full-size etc.

The codes for the series' numbers are explained.


----------

